# Do you have a favorite systematic theology? If so which one?



## Blue Tick (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you have a favorite systematic theology? If so which one?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 22, 2009)

So far? Berkhoff. I bought Hodge's but haven't started them yet.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 22, 2009)

I read Reymond. I have bought Grudem (which is credo but a bit charismatic) and just bought the first volume of DOuglas Kelly's systematic. So we shall see if I change my view. I actually gave away my copy of Berkhof because I don't use it. Nothing wrong with it, but I could never get on with the style.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 22, 2009)

Charles Hodge closely followed by Berkof and Dabney. Ofcourse The Institutes by Calvin are way up there too!


----------



## baron (Apr 22, 2009)

I voted for Wayne Grudem ( love them Hymn's after each chapter).


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't vote. I don't have one favourite. I have several. I know that violates the definition of favourite, but you will have to live with it. 

I like Reymond, Grudem, Gill, and Calvin.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 22, 2009)

My favorite (John Brown of Haddington) is not up there and my most recent favorite is not either (Doug Kelly, whose I highly recommend)...

So I voted for my other favorite Father A Brakel...


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 22, 2009)

These are some tough choices,but if pressed I would take Reymond and Grudem.I'm sorry I cant pick just one.and of those two both have their strengths,I esp like the Hymns Grudem included as I believe you cant know God without worship and the hymns bring me there


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 22, 2009)

It's a multiple choice poll, so I clicked my three favorite of those listed. I just can't get away from _Louid_ Berkhof as one of them. He was like my first serious reading in Sys. Theol. I like Hodge's three volumes, but I find myself going to him less and less. As far as more modern treatments, I will take Reymond over the rest, especially Grudem (ugh.)

My wife recently got me Turretin's Elenctics, which I need to get immersed in.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 22, 2009)

*Wilhelmus a Brakel*- absolutely one of the most edifying
*Calvin *- are very edifying and convicting when I think he was only 27 when he wrote them. 
*Dabney *- even if it is based on his student's notes it is good. (His discussions though, are definitely worth getting)
and believe it or not *Grudem *- I actually find him to be very devotional (I just mark the points of divergence that I have with him and go on) and very edifying.

I like Berkhoff as well...don't know why I didn't vote for it. I like Reymond, but he is not one of my favorites...he has some interesting ideas.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 22, 2009)

What about this one? Why didn't this make the list?

Amazon.com: Systematic Theology: Biblical and Historical: Culver Robert Duncan: Books


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 22, 2009)

Is Turretin to long and tedious for you guys, or is there something you really don't like about him?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

I've read Turretin and appreciate his work. But, he is not a favourite.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 22, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> Is Turretin too long and tedious for you guys, or is there something you really don't like about him?



I've only read certain passages of interest so far, he is not the easiest to read. But it is worth the effort. I think he is brilliant.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 22, 2009)

I have most on the list, and like them all, but Berkhof is the one I keep going back to. He's got everything organized well, simple straight forward arguments, and plenty of Scripture references. 

I am interested in getting Doug Kelly's ST. I've heard it is excellent and incorporates alot of history and a broader evangelical pool of references. 

Another theologian not on the list who is extremely helpful is Donald MacLeod. He doesn't have a single ST. His book "A Faith to Live By" provides some excellent explanations of historic Reformed doctrine, and he has a gift at making hard things simple to undersand. His books on Christology are also excellent.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 22, 2009)

Why is Bavinck not on the list?


----------



## yeutter (Apr 22, 2009)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Why is Bavinck not on the list?



Also left out were Hoeksema and Kersten.
Hodge is my first choice. Hoeksema and Kersten are the others I most often consult.

-----Added 4/22/2009 at 10:03:18 EST-----



chbrooking said:


> Is Turretin to long and tedious for you guys, or is there something you really don't like about him?


Hodge built on a foundation left by Turretin. I really like Turretin. He just is not among the first ones I consult.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 22, 2009)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Why is Bavinck not on the list?



Slipped my brain...


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Apr 22, 2009)

Though it may not be the deepest of them all, I have found Berkhof to be the best for accessibility and historical background.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

I've read and re-read the list and am still in disbelief that Halleys' Bible Handbook is not on the list. Everyone knows that is the only reference you need to open the entirety of Holy Writ.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 22, 2009)

I enjoy how clear Calvin is in his institutes, I also like to read Berkhoff and I have learned a great deal from Hodge. I have wanted read Herman Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ and Doug Kelly's new systematic theology.


----------



## Jon Peters (Apr 22, 2009)

I love Turretin. He is the first place I go. It is organized well and has some great detail. He can be difficult to read though. I consult Reymond as well. I like the clarity with which he presents the material. I look forward to reading Kelly's.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 22, 2009)

Hodge is my favorite, then Turretin and Calvin. What I found particularly interesting about Hodge is that it was written about the time Darwin's famous book came out so he was criticizing Darwin's views. Hodge proved to be very well read and educated.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2009)

Doesn't the Puritan Board count?


----------



## KMK (Apr 22, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My favorite (John Brown of Haddington) is not up there



Hello... My name is Ken and I am a John Brown of Haddingtonaholic.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I've read and re-read the list and am still in disbelief that Halleys' Bible Handbook is not on the list. Everyone knows that is the only reference you need to open the entirety of Holy Writ.



It's not sufficient by itself. You need wikipedia too.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I've read and re-read the list and am still in disbelief that Halleys' Bible Handbook is not on the list. Everyone knows that is the only reference you need to open the entirety of Holy Writ.
> ...



My theological library is supplemented by informative Wikipedia articles on most of the important soteriological positions of Protestant theology.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 22, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I've read and re-read the list and am still in disbelief that Halleys' Bible Handbook is not on the list. Everyone knows that is the only reference you need to open the entirety of Holy Writ.
> ...


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Reymond's so far. We are currently studying a'Brakel at church. Very good and very thorough, but a few issues:

1.) a'Brakel encourages believers to constantly question their justification.
2.) Geocentric cosmology.
3.) Seems to suggest that marriage is a sacrament.
4.) Holds to the perpetual virginity of Mary.

And a few others.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 22, 2009)

Berkhof but because that is the one I have


----------



## Idelette (Apr 22, 2009)

I love Louis Berkhof's ST, and Charles Hodge is a close second!


----------



## nasa30 (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Berkhof and Grudem. I tend to use Grudem with my daughter. Very well written even if I don't always agree with him. Boyce is good too. So hard to choose!


----------



## DonP (Apr 22, 2009)

Where was Dabney??
You have Gill and not Dabney??  

ABrekel is great, not through it all, if I ever will, and I am reading Reymond, I like it so far but not through enough to have a solid opinion. 

So I checked Berkhof, Calvin and Reymond. 

Bet you didn't know you could check more than one. Wonder if they all counted?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 22, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I've read and re-read the list and am still in disbelief that Halleys' Bible Handbook is not on the list. Everyone knows that is the only reference you need to open the entirety of Holy Writ.
> ...



And Crudens' Concordance!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 22, 2009)

What? No Lewis S. Chafer, Jack Cottrell, John Cobb, James Cone, Karl Barth, Paul Tillich? Man! How restrictive. 

Many are more profound, few are easier to read or more accessible than Grudem (even if he is sometimes wrong).


----------



## kalawine (Apr 22, 2009)

I began reading Berkhof and found him to be pretty good (though I have yet to finish it). Recently my pastor gave me the three volume set by Hodge (brand new hardbacks!). I've heard that this is hard reading but so far (about a third of the way through the first book) I haven't found this to be true. Of course, I still have a way to go. So far I've been greatly blessed by the reading and I've learned quite a bit of history as well as theology.


----------

